

Aliens may destroy humanity to protect other civilisations, say scientists - givan
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2011/aug/18/aliens-destroy-humanity-protect-civilisations

======
blisterpeanuts
Well, maybe. Unless they have some kind of faster-than-light technology, they
won't even know what we're up to for years, decades or even centuries,
depending on the distances involved. And decades or centuries more for them to
come here and start bashing on us, by which time we'll either have gone
extinct or developed advanced technologies with which to defend ourselves,
and/or fixed the environmental problems that attracted them in the first
place.

Although, the whole idea is rather preposterous in the first place. Aliens
might have a totally different idea of a friendly ecosystem -- 800 degrees C,
100x the pressure, atmosphere of pure methane, etc. I mean, is there a
galactic standard for "green"?

~~~
givan
Probably the standard is to maintain the ecosystem, currently there are many
species that will go extinct, the ecosystem is out of balance.

Our understanding of travel through space is limited by our understanding of
the universe, a century ago nobody believed that we will land on the moon.

A few centuries ago we used horsemen to send messages, now we use radio waves,
maybe also radio is something primitive to advanced civilizations, who knows
what we will discover, quantum entanglement for example looks promising.

